

Show HN: Facebook + Moustaches = Facetache - dolphenstein
http://www.facetache.com/

======
dolphenstein
I was procastinating to the max the other day and instead of doing any real
work, I was furiously scrippling moustaches onto pictures in a magazine. Then
I had brainwave that there has to be a better way! Alas, facetache was born!
:-)

------
marknutter
Is anyone else getting sick of the whole moustache meme?

~~~
dolphenstein
not me! :-)

------
davedx
It's the next instagram! I predict another $10m valuation!

~~~
dolphenstein
I hope so! Living in a caravan in my parents backyard at the moment. :-)

------
jameswyse
Good fun! Though I agree the rotation feature is hard to use, it would be
better implemented with a photoshop-like free-transform, dragging is much
easier than clicking a moving target!

~~~
dolphenstein
In complete agreement. However, its technically lot more challenging because
it needs to do more positional calculations. Other things that suck at the
moment: Cant remove individual moustaches and retrieving/saving can be a bit
slow. I wanted the whole thing to work in html5 with no server side stuff but
IE didnt want to play ball. I figured out a way to do direct FB graph
submissions through the browser but only some browsers work. I'll add that to
next version....

------
conradfr
Thought it was gonna be about js templates.

------
lofaszlofasz
It's a pain in the ass trying to rotate anything more than 2 degrees.

~~~
dolphenstein
Yeah, I know :-( I'll improve it on the next version.

